# Advice for tandem novices



## Dan79 (21 Jun 2015)

Not sure if this is in the right section, so please move if necessary.

We have fairly recently acquired a tandem cycle (due to a desire to keep together whilst cycling, as we are of differing speeds). On Wednesday we took the tandem for our first excursion of a decent length (12 miles to our allotment garden out on the flat, 16 miles returning via a hilly route) and whilst we coped fine on the outward journey we were both exhausted by the time we got home.
Most of our use of the tandem up until then had simply been the mile each way to town once a week. However we are both experienced solo cyclists, used to doing at least one 60mile ride per year on top of lots of regular short trips, and I especially was surprised at how tough I found the route which I normally would manage with no difficulty on a solo bike in the prevailing conditions (warm, dry, moderate winds). We had to climb one of the hills in bottom gear of 24 (for which I would not normally drop below middle chain ring on my solo bike, though the wife does normally use bottom gear for most steep hills).
We did do an hour's worth of digging and watering at the allotment whilst we were there, which probably did make a difference, but at the time we didn't feel too tired so elected for the hilly return.
From the research I've done online about tandems, I get the impression that average speeds can be expected to be much higher than for the same riders on solo bikes, so am wondering what we're doing wrong. Whilst we did average 14.6mph on our return journey, which is better than my stoker's usual average of about 12mph, it's worse than my own average of around 16mph, and we were both unusually exhausted in the process which makes me think we'd got something wrong in the technique.
The other question I'd have is whether there are any ways to overcome a stoker's fear of speed. My wife will not, on a solo bike, descend hills more rapidly than around 21mph even on a clear, wide, straight hill; the ability to stop required being her concern in this respect. For my part, I am confident that the tandem's brakes are more than up to the job.
Any advice for relative novices to tandem riding to improve their long distance competency, I'd be grateful for.


----------



## Alex H (21 Jun 2015)

I can only suggest you try again, this time without the gardening .

The only reason that we have a tandem is that my wife has arthritis ( and hence cannot keep up with me on a single) and also she is not confident on a single bike.

Average speeds are higher on a tandem in 2 cases - on the flat and downhill. Uphill is usually much slower.

As to the fear of speed - my stoker wife was the same, when we first bought a tandem, probably due to the lack of control and not being confident on a single bike. However after 25 years and 2 bikes she is quit happy to go fast in the right conditions. Our regular local route here includes a 50kph+ hill and another local hill is the where we have hit 83kph.

I think the answer is probably to use it more - our minimum trip is 18km  (this may solve both problems)


----------



## biggs682 (21 Jun 2015)

@Dan79 i use to ride tandem with my daughter and found it quite hard work , mainly as the amount of effort being put in by my daughter was minimal and i am not saying your other half is not trying so hard but i think you have both got to put equal amounts of effort in .

and speaking from experience tandems are great fun but can be hard work on uphill routes but great fun on descents , so just keep going out on it and enjoy the experience


----------



## stoatsngroats (21 Jun 2015)

I'd echo the two posts above. you are 'averaging' your efforts with weight, cadence and power. It will most likely improve, as you get used to each others riding styles. gear selection is the most difficult to settle between you, and whilst my stoker (when we were on singles) preferred to grind on hills, whereas I would spin - so we now (on't tandem) spin! It took her a while to get used to this.

Your power will naturally have to be reigned in for your wife to be comfortable, otherwise you'll be trying to shift the weight faster than she can keep up - you will both be more fatigued doing this!

On flat, despite the fact that on two bikes you would both achieve a faster speed, there is still a mismatch (I guess) at your selected chosen cadence and power output whilst on the tandem, which will become closer with more experience.

We've tandemmed for nearly 4 years now, and still occasionally I get a squeal from the stoker about 'being in the wrong gear!

Stick with it - it really is the best way to cycle with a partner!


----------



## T4tomo (21 Jun 2015)

Coordinating your effort up hill is the hardest but of tandeming, and as pointed out above, generally slower than on a solo. Sit and spin in a low gear is generally the way. You said your route back was hilly so that's probably the reason you felt more whacked on the return trip.


----------



## srw (21 Jun 2015)

As others have said, your speed was a bit higher than the average speed of the two of you - which is about right. Yes, tandeming can be more tiring (especially for the pilot - you use much more upper body strength) but that gradually disappears as you adjust to each other. Particularly for the stronger rider, it's easy to over-compensate for your partner's perceived weakness, which means that she will also need to put more effort in. 

It's also possible that your tandem is intrinsically less fast than your solo bikes - it might be a lot heavier or have more friction in the hubs or between the tyres and the road.


----------



## ufkacbln (21 Jun 2015)

Part of the_* problem*_ is that you are both experienced cyclists

Tandems are different because you cannot ride the way that you are used to.

For instance when you approach a junction, I have the right pedal at 10 o'clock to power through if clear. my wife has her right pedal at 6 o'clock as she always stps at junctions.

Other things like taking the weight off the seat when you hit a pothole or bump..... the stoker cannot see these and cannot compensate

Take your time, lots of communication and compromise... you will soon be a lot more comfortable on the tandem


----------



## growingvegetables (21 Jun 2015)

Nothing concrete to add to the good advice above .... except a word of reassurance? It really is superbly pleasant, to be riding with somebody in unspoken harmony ... that quiet understanding where you're both working away to each others strengths almost unconsciously. But it takes a little time to adapt two solo riding styles to one tandem riding style. Worth persevering!


----------



## VJOCK (23 Jul 2015)

Agree with all above and after 15yrs of tandeming we still sometimes misalign things in terms of power, cadence, pedal position. But both are trying to compensate for the other and we have different styles of riding. same thing as when we link up the kettwiesels. Now eldest boy can go on back the learning curve starts again. Funny Mrs vjock last night said how "unsocial" tandems can be when out with friends as you cannot vary the the people to cycle along with as much if you were on own bike and making 100% of the choices. (One of the few opportunities I get to make choices). Still all these niggles are insignificant with the sheer fun of being on the tandem. Did the blue trail in swinley a few weeks back and while we had to stop at two places as clearance an issue it was funtastic (not in Oxford dictionary yet) with Mrs vjock saying in some area she just closed her eyes and pedalled hard with a lot of "wheeeeeeeeeeeee" She would not necessarily do the trail on single bike. There was a lot of shouting "bump" so she could prepare and lift off saddle slightly.


----------



## steveindenmark (27 Jul 2015)

I would love to get Jannie on a tandem but she continues to refuse.

However, in France this week we saw a man and woman on a racing tandem. They both wore the same lycra strips and were in perfect unison as they cycled. We were on a motorbike and rode behind them through a town. They could really shift.

Now if I can shake my moneybox really hard and buy a racing tandem, she may be convinced. :0)


----------



## stoatsngroats (27 Jul 2015)

steveindenmark said:


> I would love to get Jannie on a tandem...../....she may be convinced. :0)


Good luck!
We've just sold our tandem after 4 years, and some great rides... our new singles are giving us some more flexible enjoyment!


----------



## Herbie (27 Jul 2015)

Dan79 said:


> Not sure if this is in the right section, so please move if necessary.
> 
> We have fairly recently acquired a tandem cycle (due to a desire to keep together whilst cycling, as we are of differing speeds). On Wednesday we took the tandem for our first excursion of a decent length (12 miles to our allotment garden out on the flat, 16 miles returning via a hilly route) and whilst we coped fine on the outward journey we were both exhausted by the time we got home.
> Most of our use of the tandem up until then had simply been the mile each way to town once a week. However we are both experienced solo cyclists, used to doing at least one 60mile ride per year on top of lots of regular short trips, and I especially was surprised at how tough I found the route which I normally would manage with no difficulty on a solo bike in the prevailing conditions (warm, dry, moderate winds). We had to climb one of the hills in bottom gear of 24 (for which I would not normally drop below middle chain ring on my solo bike, though the wife does normally use bottom gear for most steep hills).
> ...




Takes a bit of getting used to being on a Tandem .....going up hills isn't a lot of fun....I find it hard not being able to get out of the saddle as you can on a solo bike but its great fun on a Tandem.... My partner at the time couldn't go on a single bike to save her life but loved the Tandem as she didn't have to steer just pedal....sadly we split up and our lovely Bob Jackson Tandem is languishing unused in her shed....I'm a bit sad about that.....enjoy your Tandem


----------



## Julia9054 (27 Jul 2015)

I have been on a friend's tandem a few times (as stoker) and it's relinquishing control I find hard.
Also I am left handed and always put my right foot down first. My friend is right handed and as he. Is in charge, I have to do it his way which feels very odd!


----------



## breakfastbutty (30 Jul 2015)

I didn't really think much about over compensating when we started, but it looking back that would explain why I was convinced my wife just wasn't peddling at times  
The first few journeys she screamed when we went above about 8mph, which made things very difficult (she'd not ridden a bike since childhood). She's happy at any speed now. I just took it easy, kept the feet spinning smoothly and pumped the brakes on the descents so she felt the bike was under control. I read somewhere that a happy stoker = a happy journey, and I think that holds pretty true.
The only difference I feel with longer distances is the overall journey feels a bit smoother on the tandem - we start slower and build up to an even pace and hills are taken in mostly the same way each time i.e. by doing as much before the hill as possible then dropping gear and spinning before the bike loses momentum. We only stand on really steep gradients. On the solo I am more likely to have bursts of speed and take hills differently depending on my mood. Oh, and tea and cake stops are much higher up the priority list on long tandem rides.


----------

